# Delay in entry permit 2016



## kshamim (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi there, I was offered a Job recently in Dubai. I signed the offer letter and gave all my credentials for the visa purposes etc. But I have been waiting since 24th December to obtain an entry permit. I was told I need to exit the country, so I even exited UAE on 4th Jan 2016. But I am still awaiting an entry permit !!!! I thought it was a mere 7 day procedures and that I should have it by now? Getting a bit worried now, as I don't know whats going on. Have queried my HR manager, and I get a standard reply its in process.  Any one else facing the same limbo


----------



## EgyptOverseer (Jan 7, 2016)

Mine was rejected, after having resigned over a month ago to take the offer. See the thread below on black listing. I have been told that things are getting a bit bonkers in the department.


----------



## kshamim (Jan 13, 2016)

EgyptOverseer said:


> Mine was rejected, after having resigned over a month ago to take the offer. See the thread below on black listing. I have been told that things are getting a bit bonkers in the department.


Any reasons for rejections? OR was it just rejected coz they felt like rejecting it. Any idea how much it normally takes to get a work visa sorted ?


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

Its not always happening, i got my entry permit after 32 days, check your PRO, any comment from them so far?


----------



## EgyptOverseer (Jan 7, 2016)

kshamim said:


> Any reasons for rejections? OR was it just rejected coz they felt like rejecting it. Any idea how much it normally takes to get a work visa sorted ?


Takes a while. The only reason given to the PRO was that the name is blacklisted. It's not me and there is nothing I can do to rectify. That means they only keep names and check names, no dates of birth, or any other ID. Basically you have to pray that no one else in the world has your name.


----------



## kshamim (Jan 13, 2016)

I am not aware as to who the PRO is. I am only dealing with the HR manager and the recruitment consultant, through which I was offered this position. Been well over 3 weeks now and still waiting.


----------



## Mohammedjibz (Jan 20, 2016)

Dear kshamim, i am facing a similar issue with the visa, just wanted to check if u have got the visa or any updates from the HR? All i understood is that since 1st Jan 2016 its taking a bit longer than it should have.


----------

